# dusk tropic moss mix updates?



## frogorf (Jul 16, 2008)

A while back there was a few people triing out the moss mix. I can't find the threads to see if there has been any updates. So if any one reading this has triied the mix. How bout an update?(good bad or otherwise.) Thanks in advance.


----------



## whatamithinking02 (Mar 14, 2011)

It was good.. just like any other mix though.. I tried it.. Does just as good as the one i made myself lol.. Plus its no longer available unless you order it from overseas and pay alot!


----------

